# PSU oder Grafikkarte defekt?



## TechFunk (1. Dezember 2013)

Huhu liebes Corsair Team,

ich versuch es mal auf diese Weise, weil ich schier am Verzweifeln bin:

Also ich hab mir vor 3 Monaten einen pc zusammen bauen lassen, vorerst ohne Grafikkarte und habe dazu ein AX860i mir dazu ausgesucht.

Danach hab ich mir eine Gigabyte Radeon 7950 Windforce 3X dazu gekauft!

Jetzt stellt sich folgendes problem dar.

Asus AiSuite laufen lassen und automatische Übertaktung gemacht!

1 Woche lang lief der PC problemlos, dann ging es los das er sich permanent Ein - Aus - Ein - Aus geschaltet hat. Teilweise musste der PC vom Netz getrennt werden. Dann lief er wieder 1 Tag und dann kam das selbe problem wieder. 

Zuerst dachte ich es liegt am Asus Z87 Deluxe Mainboard oder am Ax860i. Also flux pc zur reparatur geschickt, ohne grafikkarte versteht sich, weil ja extra gekauft. Nach 1 Woche kam der PC zurück mit der Info am PC ist alles i.O. es könnte ja am Antivirus programm liegen....man bemerke, der pc fährt ja nicht mal hoch, nur Ein Aus Ein Aus. 

Ok naja wird ja passen, dann nach 1 Woche wieder selbes problem: hmm grafikkarte als defekt ausgemacht, eingeschickt zum anderen Händler, nach wieder 1 woche Ersatzkarte.

Dann lief der PC wieder 1 woche problemlos, und SCHWUPPS: wieder selbes problem: Ein Aus Ein Aus! 

Kann ja nicht sein dachte ich, hab doch alles checken lassen, GraKa und PC!

Also flugs Foren durchstöbert und bei einer anderen Seite hiess es, es gibt probleme mit den Asus Mainboard Z87 Deluxe!

Aha, ok liegt wohl daran, alsoooo wieder PC zur reparatur ohne Graka eingeschickt. Nicht mal nach 5 tagen kam der pc zurück. Da hiess es abermal: Da ist NICHTS! 

Nur die Bemerkung: Sicher Bios Fehler, und ich solle es doch bitte lassen an sachen herum zu spielen mit denen ich mich nicht auskenne.....

Und jetzt kommen wir zum Grund dieses Posting: 

Wieder Grafikkarte rein, PC an und SCHWUPPS nach 1h schaltet er sich wieder Ein Aus Ein Aus

Nach 3x versuchen es Softwareseitig zu lösen (AiSuite deinstalliert, Tuneup deinstalliert) bestand das problem immer noch.

Also wieder Grafikkarte ausgebaut, und jetzt toitoitoitoi läuft er seit 3h problemlos.

Also liegt es entweder an der Grafikkarte oder am Netzteil weil es nicht genug (HAHA?) saft liefert.

Besteht die möglichkeit das ich vielleicht für die Grafikarte falsche Stecker benutze und Sie auch und oder falsch angeschlossen habe.

Will halt wenn mögliche alle Fehlerquellen minimieren, bevor ich wieder Grafikkarte einschicke! Immerhin schon getan.


----------



## Chinaquads (1. Dezember 2013)

Nix Software...

Geh ins Bios und lade die Standardwerte (F5) und sichere dann (F10).

Danach sollte der PC einwandfrei funktionieren.

Es kann sein, das die AISuite ein wenig über ihr Ziel hinausgeschossen ist.

Wenn der Rechner jetzt läuft, lade dir Furmark, Prime95, Afterburner und Coretemp runter.

Installiere zuerst Coretemp, dieses Programm zeigt dir deine CPU Temperatur an >> alles was unter 70-80 Grad ist, ist noch vertretbar, optimal wären unter 60 Grad.

Installiere MSI Afterburner, mit diesem Tool kannst du die GPU Auslastung und Temperatur auslesen.

Jetzt noch Prime95 >> Options >> Torture Test >> In-place FFTs, und laufen lassen, mindestens ne halbe Stunde ( damit verursachst du eine 100% CPU Auslastung )

Zu guterletzt noch Furmark, dort den Burn-In Benchmark anklicken und mit ja bestätigen und laufen lassen ( damit verursachst du eine 100% GPU Auslastung )

!!! ACHTUNG BEI FURMARK: DIE GPU TEMPERATUR SOLLTE NICHT HÖHER ALS 80 GRAD GEHEN, bei deiner Windforce 3 sollte die Temperatur jedoch nur maximal 65 Grad betragen !!!

Wenn alles läuft, war es das Asus AISuite und dein Rechner läuft perfekt und alles ist in Ordnung.

Wenn nicht, kannst du dich ja noch gerne noch einmal melden.


----------



## TechFunk (1. Dezember 2013)

Also erst mal danke.

Hab ich schon alles gemacht. Gestern kam der pc ja auch von Mindfactory zurück. Mit der info  an den komponenten ist nichts. 

Also ohne graka wohlgemerkt. Nur bios soll overclocking fail melden. Haben dann alles auf optimal werte gestellt.

Gestern und heute schon stresstests gemacht. Ohne graka wieder. Sobald aber graka ins spiel kommt, und 1h spielens schaltet sich der pc ein aus. 

Also bleibt nurnoch die möglichkeit: entweder graka defekt, pciexpress anschluss defekt oder graka kabel falsch angeschlossen.


----------



## Bluebeard (2. Dezember 2013)

Hi TechFunk,

Also falsch angeschlossen will ich mal ausschließen. Du hast sicherlich beide Anschlüsse der Grafikkarte mit dem jeweiligen als PCI-E gekennzeichneten Stecker versorgt oder?

Setzte das BIOS einmal mit Hilfe eines Hard-Resets zurück (Siehe Handbuch des Motherboards) und versuche mit Standardeinstellungen ein stabiles System zu erhalten.

Testen Kannst du die Komponenten z.B. auch mit AIDA64. Hier ist ein Stresstest vorhanden, der die Komponenten auch ganz ordentlich belasten kann.

Gibt es seitens Mindfactory einen detaillierten Bericht zur Diagnose?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## TechFunk (2. Dezember 2013)

Also laut mindfactory ist es beim 1. Mal antivirus programm gewesen. Beim 2. Mal overclocking fail. 

Asus motherboard meldet power surge. 

Natürlich die richtigen kabel. Sind ja mit pci-e gekennzeichnet. Nur dachte ich vielleicht am die falsche stelle vom netzteil. Deswegen dieser thread.

Angeschlossen an nr. 4 und 5 vom netzteil.


----------



## Bluebeard (4. Dezember 2013)

Das mit den Anschlüssen passt. Ich würde nochmals das BIOS Resetten und dann im "Monitor" Bereich im BIOS "Anti Surge Support" auf "Disabled" stellen. Probiere dann bitte das System nochmals zu belasten und beobachte die Temperaturentwicklung und die Stabilität.

Ich gehe hier von einer zu hohen Empfindlichkeit des ASUS Boards aus, welches durch seine automatischen Überwachungsfunktionen einen zuverlässigen Betrieb verhindert. Hinsichtlich der Spannungsspitzen verfügt das Netzteil ja selber über Schutzfunktionen, die im Fall der Fälle eingreifen und das System bei Gefahr abschalten. Eine zusätzliche Überwachung seitens des Motherboards, gepaart mit falscher Interpretation, bzw. Auslesung der tatsächlichen Werte kann dann zu dem Problem führen.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## TechFunk (4. Dezember 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Also liegt es wohl doch an den Mist Asus AI Suite. Verspricht ja automatische Übertaktung ohne probleme.

Man siehts. 

Alles schon gemacht, deswegen frag ich ja hier nach! Mindfactory ist auch schon angepisst^^

Also Belastungstest gemacht etc.

Ich spiele ja auch das meiste auf Ultra Settings und gab nie probleme! Dann Ai Suite automatische Übertaktung gemacht und schwupps sowas. 

Also ich denke mir das es nurnoch daran liegen kann. Da es ja eine Radeon Boost edition ist, übertreibt es die AI suite wahrscheinlich nur, und zerschisst die Grafikkarte.

Lief ja auch 1 Woche lang ohne probleme. Ai Suite gleich rausgeschmissen. Ok bis auf Wi-Fi Go Funktion und Bios Update Funktion.^^ Soll ja nicht ganz umsonst gewesen sein ^^


----------



## Bluebeard (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich hoffe das es sich nun bessert und keine Abstürze mehr kommen werden. *Daumen drück*


----------

